# moving to Sotogrande with kids



## Nirvaan (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello all - I am a new member to Ex Pat Forum and would like some information on the following:
My wife and I are considering moving our family (we're 46 and our three kids ages 14, 12, 10) to Sotogrande for a couple of years. Can anyone tell me if this area offers proper infrastructure for young families such as ours. I don't want to find ourselves in a situation where the children are hard pressed to meet others of their own age and interest.

Thank you,
Nirvaan


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nirvaan said:


> Hello all - I am a new member to Ex Pat Forum and would like some information on the following:
> My wife and I are considering moving our family (we're 46 and our three kids ages 14, 12, 10) to Sotogrande for a couple of years. Can anyone tell me if this area offers proper infrastructure for young families such as ours. I don't want to find ourselves in a situation where the children are hard pressed to meet others of their own age and interest.
> 
> Thank you,
> Nirvaan


:welcome:

I'm nowhere near that area so can't help particularly with your question, but I was wondering why there specifically?

have you been offered employment there?

certainly the older two children & perhaps even the younger one would need International school - I believe there's one in Sotogrande


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I'm nowhere near that area so can't help specifically with your question, but I was wondering why there specifically?
> 
> ...



Yes, you wuld need the International School, and the one in Soto Grande is reputed to be very good.


----------



## Nirvaan (Apr 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I'm nowhere near that area so can't help particularly with your question, but I was wondering why there specifically?
> 
> ...


We had heard that the are is beautiful and that there is an International school there - which we will certainly need to take advantage of. That said, even with a school in the are - are most of the people who live there retired and/or older?


----------



## Nirvaan (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you xabiachica. Do you know the area well?


----------

